

No Big Bang? Quantum equation predicts universe has no beginning - KhalilK
http://phys.org/news/2015-02-big-quantum-equation-universe.html

======
kbwt
This is a news article.

For the research itself, see
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1404.3093v3](http://arxiv.org/abs/1404.3093v3) (PDF
link:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1404.3093v3.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1404.3093v3.pdf))

